# Is this a regular Red Tegu?



## Justin_Navarro (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I decided to check out my local Reptile shop for Tegus and low and behold they had a very interesting looking baby Red Tegu, now would you guys say this is a High White BnW Red Tegu? Maybe a Chacoan Red? Or a normie Red and he loses the white after a few sheds?


----------

